# There is a New Sheriff in Town



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Ranger is rolling out their new 2016 models, including the all new, biggest and baddest bass boat of all time. Here is the 2016 Z522D checking in at 22' 7" length and a beam of 102", rated at 300 hp. The boat on the right (for comparison) is a 2016 Z520c, the official tournament boat of the FLW. Photo credits: Pete Peterson of Angler's Port Marine of Warsaw, MO.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Not knowing pricing on bass boats, what would this boat sell for with a motor, ok, 300 HP. Just ball park. 15-20K


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Weekender#1 said:


> Not knowing pricing on bass boats, what would this boat sell for with a motor, ok, 300 HP. Just ball park. 15-20K


That would be a down payment. 15-20k might cover the cost of the 300 mercury.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

wow!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah...that's gotta have a $80k price tag or more.

All for green carp.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

BFG said:


> Yeah...that's gotta have a $80k price tag or more.
> 
> All for green carp.


Please do not compare carp to bass. It is an insult to carp.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

BFG said:


> Yeah...that's gotta have a $80k price tag or more.
> 
> All for green carp.


Yep, I think you are looking at around $80,000 depending on accessories and motor. But it's not really for the green carp, more for the bronzeback carp and musky in the big waters like Erie and St. Clair. Vic posted a vid of it on their Facebook that is really informative. I'll see if I can link it here:

https://video-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xtf1/v/t43.1792-2/11749002_914503671928819_1252201836_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjE1MDAsInJsYSI6MjU4MH0=&rl=1500&vabr=349&oh=d935e97ae16451d46dcf893622be5001&oe=55A94CF5


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't know how the average fisherman can afford a bass boat these days! It's just ridiculous the prices they have on them. That's more than the first two homes I bought combined! Lol!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Weekender#1 said:


> Not knowing pricing on bass boats, what would this boat sell for with a motor, ok, 300 HP. Just ball park. 15-20K


 This should give you a rough idea I bought a brand new 2014 Ranger Z119c with a ProXS225 motor last April(2014).With a HDS-12 and an HDS-9 and a Fortrex 112 the price was low 50's.My partner just bought a 2014 620FS with a 250 Verado and it was about 63,000.I would guess this new Ranger all decked out with all the goodies would run somewhere between 83,000-85,000.The only question I have what good is a 300 when just about any large to major size tournament circuit only allows a 250? As far as the price of new bass boats it is what it is if you ever fish big FLW's or Bassmasters you will see that a lot of guys somehow manage to afford them-or they win a heck of a lot of tournaments-and no,very few guys receive new boats from sponsors,same as trucks


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

To each his own, if guys/gals want to spend that much money on that style of boat, so be it. If I'm dumping down $85k on a boat, it is going to have a hardtop, 14' beam, disco ball, kick azz sound system, a permanent spot at PIB, and a stripper pole.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

BFG said:


> To each his own, if guys/gals want to spend that much money on that style of boat, so be it. If I'm dumping down $85k on a boat, it is going to have a hardtop, 14' beam, disco ball, kick azz sound system, a permanent spot at PIB, and a stripper pole.


think you would also need some coat hangers to hang on door knobs......just saying


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm going to talk to my wife and see if I can get a 2016 Ranger.....in 2040 when it's $3k.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

BFG said:


> To each his own, if guys/gals want to spend that much money on that style of boat, so be it. ...


This is pretty much where I check in. I've often fished marinas and thought to myself, "Who would pay $80,000 for this POS?" and then I look down and I'm standing on CARPET in a boat for heavens sake, I have 3 inch gunnels and my butt is 4 inches off the water in the pilot's seat at 60 MPH with the occasional wave breaking over the bow. Now who has the POS?? LOL!

HH...love those 519's you have a heckuva boat!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

BFG said:


> To each his own, if guys/gals want to spend that much money on that style of boat, so be it. If I'm dumping down $85k on a boat, it is going to have a hardtop, 14' beam, disco ball, kick azz sound system, a permanent spot at PIB, and a stripper pole.


Right? I will be at the next dock over with my feet up on the gunnel of my yard sized cockpit drinking a cold beer.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

ducman491 said:


> I'm going to talk to my wife and see if I can get a 2016 Ranger.....in 2040 when it's $3k.


Or maybe they'll let you finance it through FHA for 30 years!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

It is almost what I paid for my first house.


----------



## Rob Fitch (Jul 31, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> That would be a down payment. 15-20k might cover the cost of the 300 mercury.


That motor is 25k


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

The numbers are beyond my comprehension. Why anyone would spend that much jack on a boat is beyond me. I don't think the Pros do either....I imagine they have some sort of rent-to-trade policy with the boat companies.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I assure you that 90% of the pros in both the FLW and BASS own and paid for their own boats as well as their trucks I'm not even comparable to most of those guys either skill wise or financially but yet I somehow manage a new bass boat every two or three years when you ask why anyone would spend 60,000 or more for a bass boat I can offer a few reasons-first and foremost is obviously because they can when you attend a FLW Tour event or a Bassmasters event you'll obviously see over 100 new bass boats each time and only a very miniscule amount of those guys receive any kind of boat deals but if they want to compete at that level they have to have the gear to do so which means buying 70,000+ boats 45,000 or more trucks a lot of them do receive money from sponsors to help with TX costs lodging food and whatever plus a lot do get free tackle there's a few tricks about buying boats and trucks too next year I'm hoping to purchase a new 620FS and I'm pretty sure it will be somewhere in the 70's which if that was what I had to pay I wouldn't even consider it I will trade in my current boat which should bring maybe 40,000 on trade and hopefully about five grand down with that the 620 becomes about 30,000 which is more in my ballpark I've been doing this for years and it's worked for me but if some sponsor would like to give me a boat I would rather do that I marshalled a Bassmaster event one time and I talked to several of those guys and I was surprised how many of them work normal type jobs in the off season you look at some of their profiles and it shows that they've earned 750,000-800,000 in TX's and that sounds great but then look how long they've been at it 750,000 in winnings over a twenty year span or more with all the travel and never being home isn't all that-just my opinion.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I assure you that 90% of the pros in both the FLW and BASS own and paid for their own boats as well as their trucks I'm not even comparable to most of those guys either skill wise or financially but yet I somehow manage a new bass boat every two or three years when you ask why anyone would spend 60,000 or more for a bass boat I can offer a few reasons-first and foremost is obviously because they can when you attend a FLW Tour event or a Bassmasters event you'll obviously see over 100 new bass boats each time and only a very miniscule amount of those guys receive any kind of boat deals but if they want to compete at that level they have to have the gear to do so which means buying 70,000+ boats 45,000 or more trucks a lot of them do receive money from sponsors to help with TX costs lodging food and whatever plus a lot do get free tackle there's a few tricks about buying boats and trucks too next year I'm hoping to purchase a new 620FS and I'm pretty sure it will be somewhere in the 70's which if that was what I had to pay I wouldn't even consider it I will trade in my current boat which should bring maybe 40,000 on trade and hopefully about five grand down with that the 620 becomes about 30,000 which is more in my ballpark I've been doing this for years and it's worked for me but if some sponsor would like to give me a boat I would rather do that I marshalled a Bassmaster event one time and I talked to several of those guys and I was surprised how many of them work normal type jobs in the off season you look at some of their profiles and it shows that they've earned 750,000-800,000 in TX's and that sounds great but then look how long they've been at it 750,000 in winnings over a twenty year span or more with all the travel and never being home isn't all that-just my opinion.


Longest sentence ever.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

You're right I should've just said I like bass boats.My thanks to the grammar police for correcting me.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm not sure what the Elites and FLW pros have to do with an $85,000 big water boat but of the 90% who "own" their rigs, some of those are independently wealthy (i.e. Boyd Duckett who is independently wealthy and uses his private plane to fly to tournaments while some hired drivers take his boat and equipment to the venue) to many others living off of credit cards, loans or family money. The "pros" are the only professional sportsmen who throw their money in a pool and play for their own money. At about $8000 per tournament entry fee. Not much different than a Wednesday nighter, just a little more pricey.

Nothing wrong with that if you have the money or own a boat dealership and can write it off as advertising.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

BFG said:


> To each his own, if guys/gals want to spend that much money on that style of boat, so be it. If I'm dumping down $85k on a boat, it is going to have a hardtop, 14' beam, disco ball, kick azz sound system, a permanent spot at PIB, and a stripper pole.


Yep


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

Those who can do....................those who can't don't. Both good reasons. No reason to criticize either.


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

This should be all of our theme song:


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Ranger Boats was founded by Forrest L. Wood namesake of the F.L.W. pro bass tour. We will have Mr. Wood on-air again, for an hour-long interview next Sunday night (8/9). Not sure of time, but probably 7pm ET. Jimmy Houston is on tonight at that same time...also for 60 minutes. ***We are fielding questions from OGF'ers here to ask Forrest - PM/Conversation ME if you want something answered...


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

I see Ranger is now trying to get into salt as they are offering a skiff type/flat bottom, will be interesting to see how deep they wade into that pool to compete with Carolina Skiff's


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I hope they don't get in to far over their head. No pun intended. I have always liked their IC boats though.


----------



## Joe.mahan (Jul 26, 2015)

Ranger was just purchased by Tracker Marine Group (bass pro). Wonder how much changes you will see int he ranger line in the near future?


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Nitro is probably the least expensive (depending on accessories) and widely owned bass boat on the market. Ranger is one of the most expensive (regardless of accessories) and most widely owned on the market and with the best resale value. Tracker Marine owns both ends of the price point market and and has no reason to change either one of them.

I suspect any long term changes may be more at the dealer network level, not the products themselves.


----------



## Joe.mahan (Jul 26, 2015)

Buick Riviera said:


> Nitro is probably the least expensive (depending on accessories) and widely owned bass boat on the market. Ranger is one of the most expensive (regardless of accessories) and most widely owned on the market and with the best resale value. Tracker Marine owns both ends of the price point market and and has no reason to change either one of them.
> 
> I suspect any long term changes may be more at the dealer network level, not the products themselves.


It will be interesting to see how the merger will effect the aluminum boats especially with the new 195 tracker. Something has to give there. Ranger is still on the high end but they are a lot closer now.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Joe.mahan said:


> It will be interesting to see how the merger will effect the aluminum boats especially with the new 195 tracker. Something has to give there. Ranger is still on the high end but they are a lot closer now.


I agree. My guess is the Ranger line will cave. The Tracker line is really entrenched and is a good boat.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Buick Riviera said:


> I agree. My guess is the Ranger line will cave. The Tracker line is really entrenched and is a good boat.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Harbor Hunter said:


> You're right I should've just said I like bass boats.My thanks to the grammar police for correcting me.


Oh my, there are spelling illuminati here? I hadn't seen any yet. Its funny that people will comment about worthless things like that rather than the subject of the story/post. Doan't sweet the smal stuf...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Things a beast, if i had the coin to drop.id have one,well the walleye version


----------

